
To Save Net Neutrality, Senator's Attempt to Not Reconfirm Pai - relaunched
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/senator-launches-opposition-to-ajit-pais-fcc-re-confirmation/
======
relaunched
_As the chairman of the Federal Communications Commission, he has demonstrated
a disdain to these important public interest principles that he 's supposed to
be upholding, and it shows a disregard for the innovators in America that are
striving so much to build the economy of the future. The public interest
mission of the FCC is encoded in the agency's DNA. The law created the FCC and
clearly states that the agency's mission includes promoting equal access to
communication networks for all people around the United States._

